# LeBron



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I personally think he will be close, but not, he will be like Jason Kidd, kinda (with all the TDS)


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I think he could get very close... like 28, 9, 9. It's hard to get that many assists and rebounds today when there are fewer posessions and fewer shots attempted.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I'd say no. I dont think he'll ever be able to average over 10 assists in a season, and its not easy to grab 10 rebounds a game either but thats more realistic for Lebron than the assists.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Very difficult, obviously. Pace of game has gotten slower since arms-length zone was instituted in 2001-2002 season. 

LeBron's capable, but he very likely won't do it. Though, he could average 8 rebounds and 9 assists in a season, to go along with 20+ whatever points he gets that season.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

He can always try thi triple double:

20+ppg ( easy )

10 boards per game

IQ of 10 ( he's already there )


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I'd bet against it.

Back in the day, sure, he could probably do it one season. Now there aren't enough possesions. If he did, it would possibly be the best season ever, considering the change in the NBA game. I could see him maxing out at an 8 assist / 8 rebound year with his scoring high.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> He can always try thi triple double:
> 
> 20+ppg ( easy )
> ...


Yeah, his IQ is greater than 10. It could be 100, 110, 120 and it'd be greater than 10. 

Nice try. Maybe you're not their yourself.


----------



## martin bolima (Jun 11, 2003)

I see Lebron rounding out to be more of a scorer than a passer since Silas will definitely stick with Jeff McInnis at point The Cavs play better with Mcinnis running the show at point which allows James to be more of an offensive asset. Lebron will be spending more time as a scorer than as a passer although he'll still get around 7 or 8 assists a game. Rebounding wise, it'll be difficult to be in double figure everynight with Boozer, Battie and Ilgauskas. Lebron will be a scorer in the long run.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Harassment occurs when a member insults, attacks, and/or denigrates another member at any time. For instance, the use of terms such as "idiot," "moron," "stupid," and like terms constitutes harassment. Harassment not only includes individuals but also can apply to insults against teams, players, and groups of BasketballBoards.net members. Repeated critical and sharply negative posts toward a team forum, team forum members, and/or a team's fan base as a whole can also constitute harassment.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He'd have to be in a better situation teamwise.
I see him able to get the assists pretty easy, but the rebounds are hard.

He does kind of have the pacing for averaging a triple double right now. He kind of alternates games between hitting the glass, and getting the assists. It's only every 5 or so games that he'll get high assist and rebound numbers together with his points.

I really don't know. Next year will give a better indication of what type of player he will become. Also if he makes the olympic team, it might be interesting to see what he picks up from that experience.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

This is Lebron's answer to a recent interview ( about the wholeseason )

"I think we have done well and overachieved."

Then in the very next sentence about himself.

"I have never overachieved"

I'd say he's not all that high in the IQ department.

There are many other pearls by Lebron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> This is Lebron's answer to a recent interview ( about the wholeseason )
> 
> "I think we have done well and overachieved."
> ...


Nothing worse than some of the jewels you've dropped on this very board.

At least Lebron has the excuse of being hounded by throngs of reporters asking a million innane questions per second over and over...

What's yours?


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> This is Lebron's answer to a recent interview ( about the wholeseason )
> 
> "I think we have done well and overachieved."
> ...


I'm thinking it is YOU that cannot comprehend what he said. In fact, you are probably a reasonably intelligent person who UNDERACHIEVES on this board by posting such biased and inflammatory posts.

He, LeBron, said he has never overachieved. The team HAS overachieved. Makes sense to me... see if you can follow.

Prior to the start of the season, not many thought Clev had a chance at the playoffs. Because of the way the season has played out for the Eastern Conference, there will probably be a number of teams in the playoffs with sub .500 records. This allowed Clev to be in contention til late. The team overachieved, just like he said, by being in playoff contention as late as they were.

On the other hand, LeBron, like other great young players, knows that he can get better. He knows he will get better if he puts in the work (guess that sucks for you). He knows he has not reached the height of his basketball potential. Even tho he helped take his HS team to 4 state championship games in 4 years (winning 3 of them), and even tho he helped bring the Cavs to the edge of the playoffs, he feels he has not played to his own personal potential, and he has in fact NOT overachieved. He has played well, but his goal was playoffs, which his team did not reach. If anything, he probably feels he UNDERACHIEVED.

You probably don't understand this, but what's funny is that really, you and LeBron are the same! You are BOTH UNDERACHIEVERS! In fact, maybe "therealdeal" is in fact LeBron posting here under an assumed name! 
"therealdeal" = LeBron James


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> This is Lebron's answer to a recent interview ( about the wholeseason )
> 
> "I think we have done well and overachieved."
> ...


he said the cavs overachieved, but he as a player didn't.

what's so hard to understand?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

he'll get there 20+/5+/5+ in a rookie season is phenolmenal (arggh sp?)


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

I don't think he will. 10 assists is pretty hard to do this day. I don't even think Lebron can get 9 assists a game in his prime.

I think the best he'll do is 28/7/7


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

The chance of it happening is very unlikely. I can't recollect the last time a SG averaged 10 RPG OR 10 APG, let alone both. If you look at the previous track records of shooting guards, you notice that APG and RPG don't flunctuate too much after their first full season. Asking for more than 4 additional RPG and APG is a bit much.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

He'll come close but I don't think he'll ever average a triple double. To average 10 assists, you need to play PG. He handles the ball alot but his assist numbers will fluctuate from game to game. He's also got to contend with Boozer and Z for boards. Again, his rebounds will fluctuate from game to game, depending on how Z plays.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> He can always try thi triple double:
> 
> 20+ppg ( easy )
> ...


That's funny. Make fun of the student who graduated with honors from a high-level Catholic high school.

We've already demolished one of LeBron's pearls, feel free to share some more.

You're just jealous of the kid, plain and simple. Every chance you get, you try to flame him.

Also, I think this thread should be stickied, just because it's the 2,000th time it's happened.

I agree with the poster who said something like 25/7/7. Those are EXCEPTIONAL numbers, not a triple double, but up there with one of the best individual efforts of all time.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Bump


I think that he could conceivably, but I don't think he ever will.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Bump
> 
> 
> I think that he could conceivably, but I don't think he ever will.





I think EHL summed it up nicely why LeBron won't average a triple double. I don't think anyone doubts he has the talent to do it, but it's hard to imagine him dropping 10 assists in todays game. Top-notch PG's even rarely average 10+ assists per game these days.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

Lebron didn't even get one triple double yet, so I doubt he can average it.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree... and I also don't think Oscar Robertson would average 10 assists today. Stats are different in different eras.

LeBron can get some really good stats though, he can certainly approach a Jordan like 32/8/8 someday in the right situation.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

No.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> No.


i agree


----------

